# Fit



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I honestly don't give a shit.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Like everyone else said, as long as you can keep up with me but realistically if you want to spend anytime with me you'll
be spending a lot of time in the gym. I guess this is why couple start to resemble each other they eat and exercise together.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Promethea said:


> A fit person doesn't always look how most people in our culture would think fit looks.



Yep. The cultural idea is powerful.

I dead lift close to 500 lbs, run 2-3 miles 2-3 times a week, regularly go on 15-20 mile hikes, wrestle and fight a few times a week, and in the winter ski Sun up to Sun down every weekend.

That at least falls under my own definition of fit and "athletic".

But I weigh in at over 250, and I'm built like a Russian weightlifter. Basically, women here look at me and just see a chubby old guy with big forearms.

But enough about how awesome I am, and back to the cultural stuff.

Like I said, here women would rarely give me a second look. However, a few years ago I did a job in Japan, and couldn't believe how the women would just fling themselves at me. A friend finally explained that there, in the land of small people, "sumo" was a rock-star look.

Also interesting is looking back in our own history and seeing how the physical ideal has changed over time, and how it has been manipulated.

Pre-WWI, the nation's physical "ideal" for men was skinny and decidedly un-athletic... they wanted the look of European aristocrats who didn't do physical labors. But that made them too weak to fight, so the government started a campaign to change the ideal image into strong and athletic, so they would have a pool to draw soldiers from.

Which also can give you a little cultural insight... we take our "looks" from celebrities. In the early 1900's, it was from idle aristocrats. Now, it's from celebrities who's sole job is to spend all of their time and a lot of money to look like they do. Not really a logical goal for the population at large, who for the most part have other, better things to do.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

I voted for extremely important, but it's more in-between "somewhat" and "extremely". I find that people with good lifestyle choices (healthy nutrition, physical activity, etc) are more attractive. So it's more the idea behind being fit that I find important. It wouldn't be a big criteria for me, but it's a very good advantage.


----------

